# Pics of my new to me hs1132



## blizzard hater (Feb 19, 2015)

here are a couple of pics I took of my latest purchase


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like it's had a bit of a hard life from the looks of the front of the auger housing. Maybe the previous owner was just due for new glasses. 
Nice machine.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Eh, paint loss - no biggie. Looks like a monster. Enjoy!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it should be one bad a_ _ snowblower


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Enjoy your new machine.....they are really a beast of a snowblower.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice machine, one with character......


----------

